# Fehlkonstruktion am Slayer 06



## Der Toni (15. September 2006)

Bei Bau meines Slayers ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Das Schaltauge ist etwas zu dick, d.h es steht 1mm nach außen
über das Ausfallende.
Da die Schnellspannerschraube (oder Hanger Banger) sich halb auf
auf Schaltauge und Ausfallende abstützt, liegt sie nicht plan auf.
Es entstehen also Spannungen.
Habe mein Schaltauge jetzt entlackt, damit der Unterschied nicht mehr so 
groß ist. Werde es von hinten abschleifen, bis es mit dem Ausfallende abschließt.
Frank Kimmerle hat mir das auch bestätigt, ist also nicht nur an meinem Slayer so.
Als Rocky Mountain Fan bin ich leicht enttäuscht.
Ja wat soll dat denn??? 
Fängt die Kultschmiede aus Kanada jetzt an zu schlampen?


----------



## Osti (15. September 2006)

das habe ich leider auch. Schätze das liegt an den sehr dick lackierten Ausfallenden und dem Schaltauge selber, was auch noch mal lackiert ist. 

hatte zunächst in Verbindung mit meinem Saint-SW auch Probleme befürchtet, aber es passt. 

was mir zunächst auch "spanisch" vorkam, ich habe das Hinterrad nicht in die Ausfallenden bekommen, erst mit sanfter Gewalt (ok lassen wir sanft doch weg) habe ich es rein bekommen, war ebenfalls der Lack dran schuld. Nachdem der Lack an den Stellen jetzt etwas runetr ist gehts besser....

des weiteren ist die Scheibenbremsaufnahme am Rahmen soweit "aussen" das ich mind. 5mm Unterlegscheiben drunetr machen musste, das habe ich so auch noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. September 2006)

Ja, ist schon sehr komisch, dass das den Konstrukteuren nicht aufgefallen ist.
Mal sehen, ob es mittelfristig Probleme mit der Hinterachse gibt.Optimal ist das auf alle Fälle nicht.
Vielleicht gibs ja eine Rückrufaktion - Syntace würd´s machen.
Das Entlacken des Schaltauges bringt schon einen halben Milimeter.
Tip: Habe das Schaltauge für eine Stunde in Nitroverdünnung gelegt,
danach fiel der Lack von alleine ab.
Ich habe mir beim Frank Kimmerle ein Schaltauge nachbestellt, und werde beim Orginalschaltauge noch das überstehende Material abschleifen.
Weil das Auge dann natürlich dünner ist, montiere ich einen Hänger Bänger.


----------



## LuisWoo (17. September 2006)

Ist ja also dann ein Fertigungsfehler und keine Fehlkonstruktion. Bitte nicht immer so überdramatisieren... sind doch hier nicht bei der Bildzeitung....


----------



## Der Toni (18. September 2006)

Hehe, schon mal Bildzeitung gelesen. Dann hieße es: Rocky Mountain tötet Slayer Fahrer! 
Das mit der Fehlkonstruktion wird sich noch herausstellen. Nimmt man soviel Material vom Schaltauge, das es plan mit dem Ausfallende abschließt, könnte es nicht mehr die nötige Stabilität haben und sich zu schnell verbiegen.
Dann ist es eine Fehlkonstruktion. Hoffen wir, daß du recht behältst.


----------

